# Help cleaning mobile home windows



## RachelC (Oct 21, 2009)

I live in a doublewide with stationary upper windows. I can not reach all the way in to clean right. I have tried a swiffer with a rag, one of the glass wizard things for wal-mart, and having my skinny sister-in-laws help. Nothing works. You need so much water and cleaner to move anything around in that small space, that then you can't dry off all the water and it gets streaky. Glass cleaner is a joke as we have wood heat and the windows get really bad fast! Any ideas would really be appreciated!  Rachel


----------

